# What do I have here? Lale(la-lay, means Tulip in Turkish) ?



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

I posted on the breed/gender forum. Forgive me if I am not supposed to post in 2 forums--so new to this chicken love affair!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you asking about the blue one ? If so I say hen.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Apyl, I am also trying to figure out WHAT my blue chick is. I agree, I think she is a hen, but not sure what breed or cross. Thanks. One member is pretty sure she is a silkie mix.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I think it might be a blue copper marans.

http://heritagerareandexoticpoultry...ue_copper_marans_hen_adult.70164320_large.jpg


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I think it might be a blue copper marans.
> 
> http://heritagerareandexoticpoultry...ue_copper_marans_hen_adult.70164320_large.jpg


I would have to agree. Uncanny... except for the crest...maybe a cross w/cream legbar??? They have crests like that.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

That would be fantastic! Guess we wait for the eggs! A Marans is on my wish list-- but how many hens can I sneak in? My long suffering hubby is still wondering how I got from 3 to 5 hens!!! If I end up with a Marans, I will be able to get a Barnvelder-- whoops, did I say that?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Also, look into Chanteclers and Buckeyes, - both have been bred for cold winters!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I think it might be a blue copper marans.
> 
> http://heritagerareandexoticpoultryandqualitygamefowl.com.p8.hostingprod.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/blue_copper_marans_hen_adult.70164320_large.jpg


Looks like my blue copper Marans, but also looks like my olive Egger, that looks ,ore blue Marans.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> Also, look into Chanteclers and Buckeyes, - both have been bred for cold winters!


I sure will. It can get pretty cold up here. Thanks.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like a silkie mix to me.


----------

